# Please help



## AmyGibb1997

Can anyone see the line? Definitely thinking I’ve got line eye, but after 3 miscarriages and a molar pregnancy I’m desperate for this to be real


----------



## HLx

I think I see something:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something when I zoom in. I would test again with a pink dye test. Good luck :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I*think* i see something


----------



## missielibra

I always have a hard time with blue dye, but I also think I see something!


----------



## Aphy

I can possibly see something vvf. How many dpo are you? Fx next tests show something


----------



## AmyGibb1997

AF has just arrived. Definitely wasn’t a line


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------

